# Vacon Umrichter



## Falcon4 (30 April 2006)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Umrichtern von der Fa. Vacon??
Einer unserer Zulieferer hat uns die in eine Anlage eingebaut und ich habe mit dem Hersteller keine Erfahrung geschweige je von den gehört.

Gruß Falcon4


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (1 Mai 2006)

Die Software zum Parametrieren heisst FC Drive , allerdings musst man sehen , ob eine bestimmte Applikation in den Umrichter geladen wurde .
Wenn man die nicht hat kann man die Parameter nicht vom Umrichter herunterladen . Ansonsten von der Zuverlässigkeit läuft eine Presse eines Kunden von uns seit mehreren Jahren vom Antrieb her störungsfrei.
Die Applikationen kann man im Übrigen kostenlos erhalten . Vacon ist eine skandinavische Firma (Finnland glaube ich) mit einer Servicevertretung in Essen . Telefonnummer kann ich noch nachreichen im Laufe der Woche.URL lautet www.vacon.de . Dort kann man sich auch die Software und Anleitungen downloaden und die Kontaktpartner ansehen.


----------



## Andy_Scheck (23 September 2015)

Hallo,

Vacon gehört mittlerweile zu Danfoss. Hat von euch bereits einer Erfahrung damit gesammelt? 
Die Umrichter sollen auf Grund ihrer wassergekühlten Ausführung flüsterleise sein...


----------



## Dr. Vacon (25 September 2015)

Andy,

wassergekühlte FU sind auf Grund des Entfalls der Hauptlüfter immer deutlich leiser und, zumindest bei den Vacon-Teilen, deutlich kompakter als solche mit vergleichbarer Leistung in luftgekühlter Ausführung. Die von Vacon sind die wassergekühlten NXP, die sind seit ca. 2005 am Markt unhd bleiben es auch nach der Übernahme durch Danfoss. 
Übrigens sind nicht alle Vacon-FU immer wassergekühlt!
Wenn Du mehr wissen wollst, lad Dir auf der Webseite den Katalog zur Baureihe runter.
Nur, denk dran, das Kühlwasser will auch umgewälzt werden und zu kalt sollte das Wasser in den Kühlrohren im (warmen) Schaltschrank auch nicht sein, sonst kann es Kondensation geben und dann...
LG
Mathias


----------

